# A public service announcement



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

This is a PSA (public service announcement).

Take the time to total up your pay over a month or two, deducting your expenses, including 15% self-employment tax. Then, divide this figure by the number of hours you have driven. Take a hard look at that hourly rate. 

That is all.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> This is a PSA (public service announcement).
> 
> Take the time to total up your pay over a month or two, deducting your expenses, including 15% self-employment tax. Then, divide this figure by the number of hours you have driven. Take a hard look at that hourly rate.
> 
> That is all.


Also take into account all the hours you sit somewhere waiting for a ride that you could be working a real job and earning money for.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I like my zero. Haven’t driven in a month.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Think of this as a business and not a job, and you won’t worry about an hourly rate


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I like my zero. Haven't driven in a month.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Think of this as a business and not a job, and you won't worry about an hourly rate


But it's not a business...

If you had a business, you would be building it up, and perhaps some day you could sell it.

This is nothing more than a (straight commission) job.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> But it's not a business...
> 
> If you had a business, you would be building it up, and perhaps some day you could sell it.
> 
> This is nothing more than a (straight commission) job.


exactly right, and thats my plan.

and this is not your typical straight commission job. in that we dont get paid the commission. Uber does


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Also take into account all the hours you sit somewhere waiting for a ride that you could be working a real job and earning money for.


Yes, add these hours in too. Uber driving is a shockingly unprofitable venture, yet thousands of people do it. It's sad.



oldfart said:


> Think of this as a business and not a job, and you won't worry about an hourly rate


This makes no sense. If you think of it as a business, it's even crazier to drive for Uber. Who wants to run a largely unprofitable business?


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

I just take a look at my bank account from time to time. Is my balance going up, diminishing or staying the same? 

As for taxes, my liability has been very small in the past so I don't worry about it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Yes, add these hours in too. Uber driving is a shockingly unprofitable venture, yet thousands of people do it. It's sad.
> 
> This makes no sense. If you think of it as a business, it's even crazier to drive for Uber. Who wants to run a largely unprofitable business?


They say that a guy that works for himself has the worst boss in the world and I suppose thats true for me

My business is not unprofitable but I don't make as much as I'd like to, for 3 reasons. 1) I pay my driver too much 2) I pay Uber too much to find my customers and 3) I don't charge my customers enough

All three of these problems can be addressed and that's what I intend to do. I may or not be successful. But that's not the point. The point is that an employee wouldn't be able to do it

In the meantime $15 an hour, 40 hours a week ($600) dosent work for me, even if I could secure such a job.

$750 a week (no matter the hours, does


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> They say that a guy that works for himself has the worst boss in the world and I suppose thats true for me
> 
> My business is not unprofitable but I don't make as much as I'd like to, for 3 reasons. 1) I pay my driver too much 2) I pay Uber too much to find my customers and 3) I don't charge my customers enough
> 
> ...


No matter the hours? You are in some serious denial here.



Uberana said:


> *I just take a look at my bank account from time to time*. Is my balance going up, diminishing or staying the same?
> 
> As for taxes, my liability has been very small in the past so I don't worry about it.


This is exactly my point. Drivers not doing the math is insane.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> No matter the hours? You are in some serious denial here.


 I'm not denying anything. I know what I need and I know the hours to get there. And I know an hourly job won't get me there


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I guess if you're happy ignoring the crazy low pay per hour, who am I to criticize? Knock yourself out.

Everyone else- please do the math.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Who wants to run a largely unprofitable business?


Uber does.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I guess if you're happy ignoring the crazy low pay per hour, who am I to criticize? Knock yourself out.
> 
> Everyone else- please do the math.


So you would have me ignore the electric bill and water bill out of some principal I should refuse to work at all because Uber dosent make it easy or automatic to make a certain dollar per hour wage

I've done the math and it adds up to enough to pay my bills. If it's not enough for you, I gotta wonder why you are still doing it


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> So you would have me ignore the electric bill and water bill out of *some principal* I should refuse to work at all because Uber dosent make it easy or automatic to make a certain dollar per hour wage
> 
> I've done the math and it adds up to enough to pay my bills. *If it's not enough for you, I gotta wonder why you are still doing it*


I quit long ago. I had a real job and it was an experiment, but I did the math and found that it was a complete waste of time. My mission is to have others open their eyes and DO THE MATH and and go get real jobs with benefits and above minimum wage pay. A greeter at Wal-Mart is a better gig. Imagine how many job applications or interviews you could do in the time you spend waiting for pings each week or driving deadhead miles?

I'm not advocating some "principal" or saying that Uber should make it easier, I'm pointing out that it is a terrible job that earns you very little money, not to mention beating up your car.

It seems that you don't care about optimizing earning potential or what you make per hour, and that's fine. As I said before, knock yourself out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberana said:


> I just take a look at my bank account from time to time. Is my balance going up, diminishing or staying the same?
> 
> As for taxes, my liability has been very small in the past so I don't worry about it.


And on that note, us part timers with real jobs already needed our car and insurance, so I don't account my car payment and insurance against my uber earning.


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

I guess I am missing something...

Uber is a side hustle for me. Last week, I was "online" for 29.5 hours. I gave 69 trips and made $712. That's over $10 a trip and $24 an hour.

Breakdown
Trip earnings: $595
Toll : 5
Tip : 92
Promotions : 20

Total : $712

Even if I spend $200 in fuel costs, that's still $500 a week or $26K a year. If I drive 5000 miles a month, or 60,000 miles a year, and if my $40K Chevy pickup truck will last 5 years (or 300K miles) , then I will make $90K ($130K - $40k) in five years with a side hustle. 

Y'all can complain all you want. I plan to keep driving!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I quit long ago. I had a real job and it was an experiment, but I did the math and found that it was a complete waste of time. My mission is to have others open their eyes and DO THE MATH and and go get real jobs with benefits and above minimum wage pay. A greeter at Wal-Mart is a better gig. Imagine how many job applications or interviews you could do in the time you spend waiting for pings each week or driving deadhead miles?
> 
> I'm not advocating some "principal" or saying that Uber should make it easier, I'm pointing out that it is a terrible job that earns you very little money, not to mention beating up your car.
> 
> It seems that you don't care about optimizing earning potential or what you make per hour, and that's fine. As I said before, knock yourself out.


I think you need to understand is that a lot of us have done the math and have come to a different conclusion

As for potential. 400 miles a day at $1.12 is $450 less $150 costs (35 cents a mile) is $300 a day

$300 a day 6 days a week is $1800 x 50weeks is 
$90000

That's potential; unlikely, but as likely as me getting that high paying job


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

And yes, I understand that my fuel costs with a full sized pickup truck will cut into my earnings, but...

I also charge Lime scooters. I am a Juicer. I drive for Uber until 9:00pm, then I pickup 20 scooters and take them home to charge. I get $6 a scooter. It is another good side hustle.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I guess if you're happy ignoring the crazy low pay per hour, who am I to criticize? Knock yourself out.
> 
> Everyone else- please do the math.


I do the math I make more than people with degrees. Every market is different



wontgetfooledagain said:


> I quit long ago. I had a real job and it was an experiment, but I did the math and found that it was a complete waste of time. My mission is to have others open their eyes and DO THE MATH and and go get real jobs with benefits and above minimum wage pay. A greeter at Wal-Mart is a better gig. Imagine how many job applications or interviews you could do in the time you spend waiting for pings each week or driving deadhead miles?
> 
> I'm not advocating some "principal" or saying that Uber should make it easier, I'm pointing out that it is a terrible job that earns you very little money, not to mention beating up your car.
> 
> It seems that you don't care about optimizing earning potential or what you make per hour, and that's fine. As I said before, knock yourself out.


Your market sucks if you make more at walmart



wontgetfooledagain said:


> I guess if you're happy ignoring the crazy low pay per hour, who am I to criticize? Knock yourself out.
> 
> Everyone else- please do the math.


I did the math. You right low pay



Lee239 said:


> Also take into account all the hours you sit somewhere waiting for a ride that you could be working a real job and earning money for.


You live in a tourist , retirement home state of course you won't make money


----------



## IntrusDave (Aug 23, 2018)

i drive in between seeing my I.T. clients. I've been averaging about $180/day driving pax when I was already going to be driving anyway. 

I wonder if I can deduct the milage twice... one for each job


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> I do the math I make more than people with degrees. Every market is different
> 
> Your market sucks if you make more at walmart
> 
> ...


As long as you understand that every mile driven with or without a pax means 54.5cents less in net income than you are as rich as you think you are. Also make sure you have a fund to fix or repair your engine and transmission and your car that will go from new to junk in 5 years or less. Also set aside a little over 15% for SECA taxes as well as income taxes on top of that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

clayinaustin said:


> And yes, I understand that my fuel costs with a full sized pickup truck will cut into my earnings, but...
> 
> I also charge Lime scooters. I am a Juicer. I drive for Uber until 9:00pm, then I pickup 20 scooters and take them home to charge. I get $6 a scooter. It is another good side hustle.


With a full size truck bed, have you considered driving later and charging while youre driving?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> As long as you understand that every mile driven with or without a pax means 54.5cents less in net income than you are as rich as you think you are. Also make sure you have a fund to fix or repair your engine and transmission and your car that will go from new to junk in 5 years or less. Also set aside a little over 15% for SECA taxes as well as income taxes on top of that.


Shut up every job or business has taxes and every car takes maintenance.. I pay less in taxes than a 9 to 5. My car paid off. Keep working your stupid numbers. Guess you'll tell out 1600 I only made 400. Lol keep hating



Lee239 said:


> As long as you understand that every mile driven with or without a pax means 54.5cents less in net income than you are as rich as you think you are. Also make sure you have a fund to fix or repair your engine and transmission and your car that will go from new to junk in 5 years or less. Also set aside a little over 15% for SECA taxes as well as income taxes on top of that.


Like I said before you live in a tourist state. Florida market is awful


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> As long as you understand that every mile driven with or without a pax means 54.5cents less in net income than you are as rich as you think you are. Also make sure you have a fund to fix or repair your engine and transmission and your car that will go from new to junk in 5 years or less. Also set aside a little over 15% for SECA taxes as well as income taxes on top of that.


Dead miles cost as much as paid miles but they don't cost 54.5 cents. Most of us don't approach that number for our expenses. That's why we choose to use it when doing our taxes


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Dead miles cost as much as paid miles but they don't cost 54.5 cents. Most of us don't approach that number for our expenses. That's why we choose to use it when doing our taxes


How does a dead mile not cost 54.5 cents? Dead miles cost more because you are not being paid for them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Like I said before you live in a tourist state. Florida market is awful


I work in Florida too. Winters are pretty good, summers, not so much



Lee239 said:


> How does a dead mile not cost 54.5 cents?


Just doesn't, neither does a paid mile cost 54.5 cents

I'm depreciating my $20000 car over 200000 miles so 10 cents a mile (this is my reserve fund)

I plan for routine maintenance (tires, oil, brakes etc at 5 cents a mile

And then there's gas at 15 cents a mile

Add it up and I budget 30 cents a mile for expenses.

Soon I will have another expense as I move this thing from a side hustle to something more serious .... $4000/ year commercial insurance. Or about 5 cents a mile. I'm doung this so I can do private rides. Each private ride mile will net me about 25 cents a mile more income so to cover the increased insurance cost I need about 1000 miles a month private

Is that doable? 1000 miles a month, 250 a week 40 miles a day. That's one private ride a day.

EZPZ


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I work in Florida too. Winters are pretty good, summers, not so much
> 
> Just doesn't, neither does a paid mile cost 54.5 cents
> 
> ...


I don't think your math is right, you are also not factoring the price of the car.

https://newsroom.aaa.com/tag/driving-cost-per-mile/

This 2014 study says the average cost to own a car per mile is 59.2 cents, that's a personal car, when you drive to Uber you ruin your car that much quicker.

Sure you can buy a $5,000 2009 compact car if you can find it with low miles form an old person who kept it well and can't drive anymore and drive for a year in a busy market and hopefully not have a lot of repairs and drive to the ground and make a profit, but most people don't.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I don't think your math is right, you are also not factoring the price of the car.


10 cents a mile for the car (depreciation) After 200000 miles, the car is converted to $20000


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> 10 cents a mile for the car (depreciation) After 200000 miles, the car is converted to $20000


But then you don't have a car nore $20K so you have to buy a new one. and if that's your car cost where is your repair fund to pay for transmission, engine, major tune up. alternator, etc?

and how is a ride where it's a minimum fare for $2.50 or less ever profitable or worth the trouble?

If you are retired and do it for extra pocket money and enjoy waiting 3 hours at the airport or 1 hour downtown for a $2 ride I wish you luck. If your labor only worth $3 an hour if you are lucky after expenses?

keep in mind that 1000 miles a week is 200K miles in 4 years mostly city driving so your car will be ruined or worthless. If you use it for personal too you have to add those miles in too.

You also don't factor time waiting for a ping where your car is running with the AC on which is most of the year in south Florida.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> But then you don't have a car nore $20K so you have to buy a new one. and if that's your car cost where is your repair fund to pay for transmission, engine, major tune up. alternator, etc?
> 
> If you are retired and do it for extra pocket money and enjoy waiting 3 hours at the airport or 1 hour downtown for a $2 ride I wish you luck. If your labor only worth $3 an hour if you are lucky after expenses?


I don't get your stance. A 9 to 5 has the same expenses. I'm not even going to mention student loans, dry cleaning, grooming, And people with a real. 9 to 5 don't talk dead miles and other weird stuff in your list


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> I don't get your stance. A 9 to 5 has the same expenses. I'm not even going to mention student loans, dry cleaning, grooming, And people with a real. 9 to 5 don't talk dead miles and other weird stuff in your list


No a 9 to 5 job where you work and make a wage you are not using your car all day, it's a drive to work and a drive home.

If people were earning money with Uber 94% would not quit within a year and Uber would not have to hire everyone who applies and passes the background and car check.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

As I keep writing- knock yourself out if you think this a good paying job. For most, it is not.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I work in Florida too. Winters are pretty good, summers, not so much
> 
> Just doesn't, neither does a paid mile cost 54.5 cents
> 
> ...


So you only get paif


wontgetfooledagain said:


> As I keep writing- knock yourself out if you think this a good paying job. For most, it is not.


Exactly if they think they are making money good for them. I think it's a good service should I ever need it as a pax for less than half what a taxi would charge and no waiting.

So if you think you are making money with Uber....Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> No a 9 to 5 job where you work and make a wage you are not using your car all day, it's a drive to work and a drive home.
> 
> If people were earning money with Uber 94% would not quit within a year and Uber would not have to hire everyone who applies and passes the background and car check.


They quit because every market is not built for it. You can't sell snow shovels at the beach. But you still have same expenses if not more with a 9to5 weather your drive all day or 2 hours a day. Just don't understand you can't make money and seems like you quit was the use of people like you nick picking and downing people who make a living doing it. Stop trolling


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> They quit because every market is not built for it. You can't sell snow shovels at the beach. But you still have same expenses if not more with a 9to5 weather your drive all day or 2 hours a day. Just don't understand you can't make money and seems like you quit was the use of people like you nick picking and downing people who make a living doing it. Stop trolling


You don't have any expenses with a 9 to 5.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> So you only get paif
> 
> Exactly if they think they are making money good for them. I think it's a good service should I ever need it as a pax for less than half what a taxi would charge and no waiting.
> 
> So if you think you are making money with Uber....Ignorance is bliss.


No one says it's a good paying job, least of all me. What I've been saying is that it works for me. Or it's enough for me. When asked by passengers i tell them it does what I need it to do

I started this with a car I wasn't using and a small savings account and a need for some income. I was spending down that savings account at the rate of about $3000 a month. I considered selling the car. I would have asked $20000 and settled for $15000 but that would have delayed the inevitable by about 6 months

Instead of doing that I signed up for Uber. In 8 months I've netted, after actual expenses (not depreciation and not anticipated expenses) over $3000 a month and I still have the car (worth less of course and I still have the savings account (and it's even grown a bit)

So please don't tell me Ive lost money. I haven't


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> You don't have any expenses with a 9 to 5.


When I worked one a9 to 5 I wore a suit and tie. And had an hour commute on the train. Those clothes cost money and so did the train. I also got a hair cut every months instead of the twice a year now

Another job required I wear steel toed boots that I had to buy

I know mechanics that have their own tools

Yes there are lots of jobs that have expenses


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

For those of you following along, oldfart is happy with his Uber earnings, and that's OK. At least he is not losing money.

However, note that he has not really netted $3000 a month. You have to subtract self employment tax, leaving $2550 a month, or $20,400 total for the 8 months. Next, subtract how much his car has lost in value (it is likely about $6000) and subtract that and that leaves $14,400 for the 8 months of driving _God knows how many hours._ At 40 hours a week of driving, he "made" $11.25 per hour. Less than Wal-Mart and no benefits.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> For those of you following along, oldfart is happy with his Uber earnings, and that's OK. At least he is not losing money.
> 
> However, note that he has not really netted $3000 a month. You have to subtract self employment tax, leaving $2550 a month, or $20,400 total for the 8 months. Next, subtract how much his car has lost in value (it is likely about $6000) and subtract that and that leaves $14,400 for the 8 months of driving _God knows how many hours._ At 40 hours a week of driving, he "made" $11.25 per hour. Less than Wal-Mart and no benefits.


There is no way he made $11 an hour after taxes, I work in the same market he did and I made (negative) -$300 after 53.5 mile s in 2017, and -$400 to get a new alternator from running my phone all the time to my car plug. It's 95 cents a mile and 13 cents a minute before Uber's cut. Min ride was $2.36 a lot of dead miles and waiting hours for rides too. I did a ride from Fort Myers to a Miami suburb and lost $40 after standard deductions, had to pay my own $3 toll to get back too. $100 ride minus $30 gas for 280 miles driven that took about 4 and a half hours. So if he's thinking he made money God bless him, Ignorance is bliss. Yeah he's making revenue but his calculations are that he counts his method of cost per mile. I had days when I tried for hours to get pings and made $15 or $6 the whole day. Maybe Uber gave him more rides because I didn't take s#it from people and didn't do round trip runs and didn't waste my time on stops. I won't degrade myself to make Uber rich, Walmart or McDonalds is a more decent job that pays their share of FICA, unemployment, workers comp and doesn't destroy your car. 2 months and I was done,

He's in the same area I am, so when he had to driver some drunk kid to the beach during spring break it's gonna take the same 1.5 hours that it took me for a $23 fare if he's 20 miles away. with no tip with luggage, and another hour to get out of beach which he can attest is one lane in each direction and runs from Fort Myers to Naples without any other side roads to get out of that nightmare. I sat downtown too waiting for rides only to do 3 $2.36 rides in 2 hours with no tips.

The only reason I tried was because I used it as a pax and 2 drivers before I started when the market was not saturated said they could make about $10 an hour . that's gross revenue not income.

Tell him to subtract 54,5 per miles this year and tell me how much you made according to the IRS. Most drivers are not retired and doing it for shits and grins.

There are markets where people can hustle and make money if you are busy all day and if you can get a ride within 15 minutes of turning the app on, not where HE and I are. We are in a small city where 90% of people have their own cars. Where we are we dont' have surge or quests or any of those other things I only hear about, the only good thing is that we don't have pool, but we don't have pool because Uber is so slow here. so it's a double edge sword.

I won't say he's a liar, but he's mistaken about what he thinks he's making. People will do that to convince themselves they are not being a worthless ant.

If you tell people what a lousy job it is in this are they will tip, I did make some nice tips, at times, once I took 4 people from Michigan to a restaurant maybe like $12 miles and the guy gave me $20 and they weren't rich the guy was a tattoo artist. I had one lady go in the house and told me to wait and she came back and gave me $5 because she didn't have it on her. So some people were nice, but the problem people ruined it and even with cash tips it was a waste of time, and pax were telling me other drivers were struggling too.

You know what else you don't get when you work a real job. Carjacked, moving violations, and car crashes and car insurance problems. or pissed off because gas goes up 20 cents overnight and you have to fill up every day or every other day.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> For those of you following along, oldfart is happy with his Uber earnings, and that's OK. At least he is not losing money.
> 
> However, note that he has not really netted $3000 a month. You have to subtract self employment tax, leaving $2550 a month, or $20,400 total for the 8 months. Next, subtract how much his car has lost in value (it is likely about $6000) and subtract that and that leaves $14,400 for the 8 months of driving _God knows how many hours._ At 40 hours a week of driving, he "made" $11.25 per hour. Less than Wal-Mart and no benefits.


You missed that the savings account is more now than it was. I will be able to replace the car from savings when the one I have craps out

And even if I'm notable to buy something similar I will be able to buy a lesser car that will generate the same income

I'm trying to compare where i am to where I would be if not for Uber. If I had sold the car and continued to spend at the rate of $3000 a month I'd be broke next July. Where I am is a whole lot better than that

And regarding self employment tax it's calculated at 15.3 % of net income

Projecting some numbers 75000 miles $50000 gross income Auto expenses (allowed by the irs is 54.5cents a mile so nearly $41000. Net income is then $9000 making the self employment tax about $100 a month.

There will be business expenses too (business cards, phone service. Home office expense etc) I'm betting I can reduce net income subject to self employment tax, to near zero

I'm not suggesting that Uber is or should be a career for anyone or even a job . It's a side hustle, But as I tell my passengers when they ask. It's doing what I need it to do. My Uber income supplements my retirement income and allows me to put off the day when I'll have to sell the house and live off the proceeds

Something else to consider. I know guys my age that sit in their lazy boy all day and watch reruns all day. And then they die. I'm 72 and still going strong. I have a reason to get up in the morning, I meet new people and I'm trying to turn a side hustle into a real "black car " business. "Use it or lose it" as they say


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> There is no way he made $11 an hour after taxes, I work in the same market he did and I made (negative) -$300 after 53.5 mile s in 2017, and -$400 to get a new alternator from running my phone all the time to my car plug. It's 95 cents a mile and 13 cents a minute before Uber's cut. Min ride was $2.36 a lot of dead miles and waiting hours for rides too. I did a ride from Fort Myers to a Miami suburb and lost $40 after standard deductions, had to pay my own $3 toll to get back too. $100 ride minus $30 gas for 280 miles driven that took about 4 and a half hours. So if he's thinking he made money God bless him, Ignorance is bliss. Yeah he's making revenue but his calculations are that he counts his method of cost per mile. I had days when I tried for hours to get pings and made $15 or $6 the whole day. Maybe Uber gave him more rides because I didn't take s#it from people and didn't do round trip runs and didn't waste my time on stops. I won't degrade myself to make Uber rich, Walmart or McDonalds is a more decent job that pays their share of FICA, unemployment, workers comp and doesn't destroy your car. 2 months and I was done,
> 
> He's in the same area I am, so when he had to driver some drunk kid to the beach during spring break it's gonna take the same 1.5 hours that it took me for a $23 fare if he's 20 miles away. with no tip with luggage, and another hour to get out of beach which he can attest is one lane in each direction and runs from Fort Myers to Naples without any other side roads to get out of that nightmare. I sat downtown too waiting for rides only to do 3 $2.36 rides in 2 hours with no tips.
> 
> ...


A couple of things

I really have averaged over $1000/week gross income since the beginning of the year.

There is a difference between real expenses and the 54.5 cents that the IRS allows

I have a reserve fund but the money I add to it isn't a real expense until I spend it

So far my real expenses, (money out of pocket, not the irs deduction) are less than 30 cents a mile.

Dead miles are a problem now, but in season not so bad. In season I worked the airport. Almost every time I got a ride to Naples or Marco or even Cape Coral I could count on a ride back although usually when I get a ride to Cape Coral I'm done for the day

I do better than 75 cents a mile. About 25% of my rides are xl rides and I do ok with tips

The real difference between you and me,I think, is I dont count my money every hour and I dont count my hours. I stay on line until I meet my goals


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Shut up every job or business has taxes and every car takes maintenance.. I pay less in taxes than a 9 to 5. My car paid off. Keep working your stupid numbers. Guess you'll tell out 1600 I only made 400. Lol keep hating
> 
> Like I said before you live in a tourist state. Florida market is awful


It is true that the Florida market is awful, that's why I only work enough hours to make my car payments. Working more then 15 to 20 hours a week is a losing proposition.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> The real difference between you and me,I think, is I dont count my money every hour and I dont count my hours. I stay on line until I meet my goals


I found it to be a waste of time, it was impossible to make my goal when I was online all day and only got a $6 ride. That was one awful days but the last few days I worked were three $15 days. Plus I refused to drive the drunks home from the bar so I did not work at 2am. I would work evenings if there was enough work to keep me busy, but mostly there wasn't.

I'm glad you are doing well, and I wish you luck.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I found it to be a waste of time, it was impossible to make my goal when I was online all day and only got a $6 ride. That was one awful days but the last few days I worked were three $15 days. Plus I refused to drive the drunks home from the bar so I did not work at 2am. I would work evenings if there was enough work to keep me busy, but mostly there wasn't.
> 
> I'm glad you are doing well, and I wish you luck.


 I've been berated for waiting hours and hours at the airport for a ride. And my response has always been: "At least at the airport I know I'll get a ride; on the street, I'm never sure". What you are saying here makes me feel pretty good about my approach to this thing


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

My math may be a little fuzzy, but I think I that Uber (and Lyft) are worth it. I have been doing this about four months now, and recently I have been averaging $800 a week (before fuel, depreciation, taxes, etc.) for Uber and Lyft combined. About $150 of that is in tips. So I am looking at a pretax yearly total of around $40K. I am driving about 5000 miles a month (with the apps on), so that works out to 60,000 miles a year. At 54 cents a mile, I can deduct a little over $30K, and only have a taxable income of around $10K. Yes, I have to factor in fuel (2017 Chevy Silverado), maintenance (two oil changes already), depreciation, etc. But, if my truck can last 300,000 miles (five years), then I should make well over $100K in those five years after all of my expenses. Seems like a good thing to do in my spare time.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I think we can wrap up this thread. Summary: Some of us decided Uber was not profitable enough to continue with. Others are happy with the job and the pay.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> This is a PSA (public service announcement).
> 
> Take the time to total up your pay over a month or two, deducting your expenses, including 15% self-employment tax. Then, divide this figure by the number of hours you have driven. Take a hard look at that hourly rate.
> 
> That is all.


Done, $97.49/hr is that good?



wontgetfooledagain said:


> This is a PSA (public service announcement).
> 
> Take the time to total up your pay over a month or two, deducting your expenses, including 15% self-employment tax. Then, divide this figure by the number of hours you have driven. Take a hard look at that hourly rate.
> 
> That is all.





Lee239 said:


> Also take into account all the hours you sit somewhere waiting for a ride that you could be working a real job and earning money for.


Also realize that all you are doing is sitting, relaxing, signing along to radio, socializing with strangers..... and ask yourself, how lucky you are that you are actually getting paid for that. 100 years ago you would work in a mine for breadcrumbs. Be realistic, don't expect pay equivalent to someone who adds way more economic value than you enjoying a drive.



wontgetfooledagain said:


> Yes, add these hours in too. Uber driving is a shockingly unprofitable venture, yet thousands of people do it. It's sad.
> 
> This makes no sense. If you think of it as a business, it's even crazier to drive for Uber. Who wants to run a largely unprofitable business?


Totally agree... and I think it been discussed why people are doing it. Lot's don't see immediate losses, ie differed liability, lot's don't even track it. Another factor is, once in a while you get a lucrative ride... and people like to gamble. It's like fishing or a casino. Now, come on red surge downtown to airport ride with a fat tip.

wontgetfooledagain , show us your math please.



Lee239 said:


> I don't think your math is right, you are also not factoring the price of the car.
> 
> https://newsroom.aaa.com/tag/driving-cost-per-mile/
> 
> ...


Stop reading some propaganda and do your own math.

If you got a car that costs you 20,000 and you do 200,000 miles on it, then the auto depreciation is that what he said. ie 10 cents / mile.
Parts like brakes tires and other consumables have a life on them as well which is pretty well documented. So again you can easily calculate cost off that.
Repairs you can do your research on the particular car and keep your own log for predictive analysis and cost.
Gas also is easily calculated.

Car is just a tool for the job. Ensure you buy the optimal tool for the job. Don't be a barber who cuts the hair with golden scissors where plain ones will do the trick just as well.



Lee239 said:


> ....
> You also don't factor time waiting for a ping where your car is running with the AC on which is most of the year in south Florida.


You;re mr fancy pants, who runs AC  .... here's an idea, get a solar panel ($50), inverter ($20), and a fan ($30). Enjoy free summer breeze 



Frustrated!!!! said:


> They quit because every market is not built for it. You can't sell snow shovels at the beach. But you still have same expenses if not more with a 9to5 weather your drive all day or 2 hours a day. Just don't understand you can't make money and seems like you quit was the use of people like you nick picking and downing people who make a living doing it. Stop trolling


Haha, well said. Lee239 , if you were the only driver you would make tons of money no matter what the car expenses are. Surge would be in double digits and all would be well. Problem is everyone else starts also driving, and that cuts into your pie. Then you make peanuts, but then as you said 90% of people quit. It's cyclical... you get good days, you get bad days. Key is to only drive when it is profitable.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> I do the math I make more than people with degrees. Every market is different
> 
> Your market sucks if you make more at walmart
> 
> ...


This person is a perfect example of "hasn't actually done the math" or they would realize that without the "power driver" bonus they made less than 9 dollars a ride, with the bonus made just about 11 dollars a ride.
They are driving an average of 2.5 rides per hour and, it looks like they probably get less than 0.85 (combined miles and minutes).
So, assuming they get fuel at an average of 2.69 per gallon and get 20 mpg (city) and then subtract all the other "costs" (simplify this to 3/5ths the federal allowed deduction, hey we're gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and say their alignment remains 100% perfect and their braking is ideal or they do their own repairs saving on "costs") we see their after cost earnings on loaded miles is about 0.53...Now that doesn't include deducting insurance and their, probably, higher than buying lease price...
Now, if we also figure them for a minimum 1/5th of loaded miles for pickups (deadhead) that drops their earnings to 0.42 per mile and that makes the (and this is very optimistic) the take home on that 1600.00 just 840.00...

Assuming they don't buy any food or drinks while out on the road each day. 
... 
840 over 58hours is less than 15 an hour and, again, that is on the highly optimistic side. It is probably closer to 800.00 or less.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> This person is a perfect example of "hasn't actually done the math" or they would realize that without the "power driver" bonus they made less than 9 dollars a ride, with the bonus made just about 11 dollars a ride.
> They are driving an average of 2.5 rides per hour and, it looks like they probably get less than 0.85 (combined miles and minutes).
> So, assuming they get fuel at an average of 2.69 per gallon and get 20 mpg (city) and then subtract all the other "costs" (simplify this to 3/5ths the federal allowed deduction, hey we're gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and say their alignment remains 100% perfect and their braking is ideal or they do their own repairs saving on "costs") we see their after cost earnings on loaded miles is about 0.53...Now that doesn't include deducting insurance and their, probably, higher than buying lease price...
> Now, if we also figure them for a minimum 1/5th of loaded miles for pickups (deadhead) that drops their earnings to 0.42 per mile and that makes the (and this is very optimistic) the take home on that 1600.00 just 840.00...
> ...


Shouldn't be playing taxi at 20mpg. For those who doing it full time, get small cheap used compact car. Pax don't deserve any better at these rates.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Shouldn't be playing taxi at 20mpg. For those who doing it full time, get small cheap used compact car. Pax don't deserve any better at these rates.


Even if you get 24 per mile the difference is too little to matter.. Remember city driving a car for a normal twice a day commute is different from running a transport vehicle that sits idle more often. Heck, I key off at arrival if they aren't toes to the curb.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> But then you don't have a car nore $20K so you have to buy a new one. and if that's your car cost where is your repair fund to pay for transmission, engine, major tune up. alternator, etc?
> 
> and how is a ride where it's a minimum fare for $2.50 or less ever profitable or worth the trouble?
> 
> ...


He has $20,000 cash that he earned and did not pay taxes on that can go back towards a new vehicle.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Even if you get 24 per mile the difference is too little to matter.. Remember city driving a car for a normal twice a day commute is different from running a transport vehicle that sits idle more often. Heck, I key off at arrival if they aren't toes to the curb.


yep same. If you wait say 3 min, in just 10 rides that's 30 min of idle waste! .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

clayinaustin said:


> My math may be a little fuzzy, but I think I that Uber (and Lyft) are worth it. I have been doing this about four months now, and recently I have been averaging $800 a week (before fuel, depreciation, taxes, etc.) for Uber and Lyft combined. About $150 of that is in tips. So I am looking at a pretax yearly total of around $40K. I am driving about 5000 miles a month (with the apps on), so that works out to 60,000 miles a year. At 54 cents a mile, I can deduct a little over $30K, and only have a taxable income of around $10K. Yes, I have to factor in fuel (2017 Chevy Silverado), maintenance (two oil changes already), depreciation, etc. But, if my truck can last 300,000 miles (five years), then I should make well over $100K in those five years after all of my expenses. Seems like a good thing to do in my spare time.


Chevy Silverado lasting 300,000 miles?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I think we can wrap up this thread. Summary: Some of us decided Uber was not profitable enough to continue with. Others are happy with the job and the pay.


And then there are some that insist if I don't see things there way I must not be able to add


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> He has $20,000 cash that he earned and did not pay taxes on that can go back towards a new vehicle.


So you are earning Uber money by buying a car and ruining it and buying a new car and ruining it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

clayinaustin said:


> I am a Juicer.


I used to drink to much too.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

99% agree that driving for Uber is a ripoff and a waste of time. That's 96% that quit within a year, then you have 4% and 75% of those know it's a ripoff but just haven't quit yet or been fired for possible bogus reasons, so that leaves 1% of happy Uber drivers.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Think of this as a business and not a job, and you won't worry about an hourly rate


Someone who gets it...man with a brain.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> So you are earning Uber money by buying a car and ruining it and buying a new car and ruining it.


Everything used I'm business breaks down and depreciated. Homes become rotted, businesses become dilapidated...

$0.10 of his earnings accounts for depreciation. Over the course of 200,000 miles, his $20,000 car value went down to zero but he still made those $0.10 per mile. If he earned $0.50 more a mile, that's $100,000 more he also earned. If he earned $0.80 a mile, $160,000 more. Its not like he is only earning enough to cover his $0.10 a mile depreciation.

Real world numbers are definitely different, but Ubering isnt as tragic as some make it out to be.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> yep same. If you wait say 3 min, in just 10 rides that's 30 min of idle waste! .


Starting a car again and again is more wear and tear on the engine not to mention the starter so it's really not worth it. Plus I guess you don't work somewhere where the weather doesn't allow you to turn it off all the time. I couldn't possibly do it in Houston in the summer and a lot of places you wouldn't want to do it in the winter.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Starting a car again and again is more wear and tear on the engine not to mention the starter so it's really not worth it. Plus I guess you don't work somewhere where the weather doesn't allow you to turn it off all the time. I couldn't possibly do it in Houston in the summer and a lot of places you wouldn't want to do it in the winter.


Well the car has the "autostart" feature. For summer I park in shade by the edge of sun. Deploy solar panel to power the fan to keep the cool breeze if it's very hot. Also tend to park at the coffee shop and just wait there. Winters are bit tougher when it gets cold... but I don't really drive when it's very hot or very cold.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Think of this as a business and not a job, and you won't worry about an hourly rate


Or therapy.



steveK2016 said:


> And on that note, us part timers with real jobs already needed our car and insurance, so I don't account my car payment and insurance against my uber earning.


You should really count how much your insurance goes up by because of the increased mileage. And your car probably depreciates an extra 5c/mile, even if you had it already. Put your car into KBB with its current mileage then change the mileage by 10,000, you'll see the value drop.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Think of this as a business and not a job, and you won't worry about an hourly rate


This does not even come close to being able to be classified as a business. If it were, a whole bunch of bankruptcy lawyers would be having a field day.
This is a "last resort" side gig. It will never be anything more unless Uber returns to the pay schedule that was in place when I started driving 4 years ago.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> Or therapy.
> 
> You should really count how much your insurance goes up by because of the increased mileage. And your car probably depreciates an extra 5c/mile, even if you had it already. Put your car into KBB with its current mileage then change the mileage by 10,000, you'll see the value drop.


You are right about the insurance, as far as Geico knows I'm only driving 7500 miles a year. The actual number now is closer to 7500 miles a month. As you might suspect I have a plan. I'm taking off the last two months of this year so I'm not starting this right away. But next year I'll be establishing an LLC and spending $4000 a year for commercial insurance. This so I can solicit private rides. The additionl private ride income ought to pay for my insurance and then some. Like my car, I consider the extra insurance cost to be an investment that will actually make me money

And of course the value of the car will drop. I figure it will drop to zero. I'm not even counting on any salvage value. And 5 cents a mile is too low . I budget 10 cents and if I get 200000 rideshare miles out of the car I'll have $20000 toward a replacement

I understand what I've done is to construct a fairly optimistic 5 year plan. It might not work out but if it dosent it won't be because I haven't considered all my costs.

One of my passengers this week told me that they had recently been in an accident in an Uber She (the passenger) hired a tow truck to get the car off the street and to the drivers home. He didn't have the money or credit to do it himself.

That ain't me. My plan is to buy a $40000 used Chevy Suburban. And I could do it tomorrow if necessary



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This does not even come close to being able to be classified as a business. If it were, a whole bunch of bankruptcy lawyers would be having a field day.
> This is a "last resort" side gig. It will never be anything more unless Uber returns to the pay schedule that was in place when I started driving 4 years ago.


I've said it here before. There are two kinds of Uber drivers ; those that work it as a business and those that don't

I'll be filing a schedule c with my 1040 this year. Here's what it says on the top of the form

Business? or not a business? You tell me

*Schedule C (Form 1040), Profit or Loss from Business (Sole Proprietorship)*


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

A business that generates a loss year after year after year is not a business. If you take all of the proper deductions and keep perfect records of your expenses you will lose money. That's not a business.
Most folks fail to account for all of the miles you have to drive that you don't get paid for and they think they are doing OK. All those pick up miles (free to Uber and rider) and all those dead miles to return from the middle of nowhere are expensive and a huge waste.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> A business that generates a loss year after year after year is not a business. If you take all of the proper deductions and keep perfect records of your expenses you will lose money. That's not a business.
> Most folks fail to account for all of the miles you have to drive that you don't get paid for and they think they are doing OK. All those pick up miles (free to Uber and rider) and all those dead miles to return from the middle of nowhere are expensive and a huge waste.


I keep track of all my miles and yes of course they are a waste, but they are the cost of doing business. As long as I keep my dead miles to less than half my total miles, I'm making money. Not as much as I'd like but I'm not losing


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

clayinaustin said:


> I guess I am missing something...
> 
> Uber is a side hustle for me. Last week, I was "online" for 29.5 hours. I gave 69 trips and made $712. That's over $10 a trip and $24 an hour.
> 
> ...


You sound like a commercial for fuber, right down to the "side hustle" line.

You claim to be driving a whopping 1250 miles per week, which breaks down to 178 miles per day if you drive 7 days a week and 29.7 hours for your "side hustle".

If you drive less than 7 days a week, you'd need to drive even more miles per day and per hour.

You also claim you were online for 29.5 hours, and gave 69 rides, which is a little more than 2 rides per hour, and you're driving for an average of 40 miles every hour.

Your average ride is more than 20 miles since you're averaging 2 rides per hour.

Most fuber rides average less than 5 miles, which makes you a very lucky dude to be able to dodge all those short rides.

You'd have to be destination screening and cancelling virtually every short ride to have any hope of maintaining a 20 mile per ride average.

I'm calling bullshit on your claims.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You sound like a commercial for fuber, right down to the "side hustle" line.
> 
> Your earnings don't add up with amount of hours you claim to be working and with the garbage pay rates in Austin...
> 
> ...


There is a lot to question in that post but I think the guys conclusions are sound. I make money doung this too. You can complain all you want but I'm making money and I intend to continue doing it

This is a side hustle for me too.

I'm on the app only 12 hours a day 6 days a week I consider it part time because there are 24 hours in a day and I take one day off and 12 hours is only half of 24)

Seriously, it's a side hustle or supplemental income inspite of the long hours. My primary income is social security, retirement and draw downs from savings. Uber will allow me to stay out of the savings account for a few years


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Well the car has the "autostart" feature. For summer I park in shade by the edge of sun. Deploy solar panel to power the fan to keep the cool breeze if it's very hot. Also tend to park at the coffee shop and just wait there. Winters are bit tougher when it gets cold... but I don't really drive when it's very hot or very cold.


Fan? Shade? What's your definition of "very hot"?

Every coffee shop here has 5 drivers in it so your chance of a ping is almost zero hanging out at one.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> This person is a perfect example of "hasn't actually done the math" or they would realize that without the "power driver" bonus they made less than 9 dollars a ride, with the bonus made just about 11 dollars a ride.
> They are driving an average of 2.5 rides per hour and, it looks like they probably get less than 0.85 (combined miles and minutes).
> So, assuming they get fuel at an average of 2.69 per gallon and get 20 mpg (city) and then subtract all the other "costs" (simplify this to 3/5ths the federal allowed deduction, hey we're gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and say their alignment remains 100% perfect and their braking is ideal or they do their own repairs saving on "costs") we see their after cost earnings on loaded miles is about 0.53...Now that doesn't include deducting insurance and their, probably, higher than buying lease price...
> Now, if we also figure them for a minimum 1/5th of loaded miles for pickups (deadhead) that drops their earnings to 0.42 per mile and that makes the (and this is very optimistic) the take home on that 1600.00 just 840.00...
> ...


Bullcrap. Now do your numbers on a 9 to 5 with an hour commute, student loans, babysitting, lunch, dry cleaning, stress of a boss, workers, grooming, taxes, so someone making 22 an hour really taking home 7 an hour. Hater


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Bullcrap. Now do your numbers on a 9 to 5 with an hour commute, student loans, babysitting, lunch, dry cleaning, stress of a boss, workers, grooming, taxes, so someone making 22 an hour really taking home 7 an hour. Hater


Well, let's go with that. 
Don't forget your 15% self employment tax.
Oh and your mandatory Workers Comp. 
But, hey, you are such a genius did you include your health insurance costs .. Nope.

There is no hate for the folks in the fewer and fewer markets where surge still happens. 
There is no hate for the masochists that make Bank working nights and bar crowds. 
They make more, gross, than I do... They still don't do the math about their costs.

Sorry the math makes you feel bad.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Well, let's go with that.
> Don't forget your 15% self employment tax.
> Oh and your mandatory Workers Comp.
> But, hey, you are such a genius did you include your health insurance costs .. Nope.
> ...


I do the math and you do the math. I feel good and you feel bad

I thing the only difference between you and guys like you and me and guys like me is that we are, at the end of the day, happy with our lives and always looking at the bright side and you are generally unhappy and looking at the dark side


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I'm calling bullshit on your claims.


Here is a screen shot of that week. It's not bullshit.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I do the math and you do the math. I feel good and you feel bad
> 
> I thing the only difference between you and guys like you and me and guys like me is that we are, at the end of the day, happy with our lives and always looking at the bright side and you are generally unhappy and looking at the dark side


Bwahahahahhahaa.

I love my life.

That has nothing, at all, to do with math or facts.

You can, if you choose, continue to be delusional and fail at math skills. Your choice completely.

However, at the end of the day, and the life of your car (when it isn't even accepted at a "push, pull or drag it in" event as it will have a 0 value, assuming you aren't one of those pieces of garbage that would lie, if you tell them what you have been doing with your vehicle) the reality is plain and clear.

Again, for the slow (and you), you are not making good money. If, after doing the math correctly you can't admit that then you are all delusional (again excluding those fewer and fewer people that live in markets that get high surge still and those folks willing to work the ever decreasingly profitable bar crowds).

I still do this job simply because "improved economy" or not I have been in transportation (trucking before this) for the past 5 years and it takes a while to get hired into a decent position at a business I am willing to leave Uber for (which is any of them with even halfway decent reputation).


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Bwahahahahhahaa.
> 
> I love my life.
> 
> ...


I know the math well and of course the car will be worthless when Uber and I are done with it. That's what depreciation is or does. And I know exactly what comes in each week and what goes out

I haven't said that what we are doing with Uber is the perfect job. (What I've been saying is that it's not a job at all). It seems as we are doing the same thing for the same reason. And that is; we don't have enough money coming in to live our lives the way we want.

So I am confused. Why is it that when I use my car and my time to pay the bills, I don't know how to add, but you do the same thing and your math skills is all good

As I said I think it's that when I do the math I'm happy with the results and when you do the math and get the same results you are not


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I know the math well and of course the car will be worthless when Uber and I are done with it. That's what depreciation is or does. And I know exactly what comes in each week and what goes out
> 
> I haven't said that what we are doing with Uber is the perfect job. (What I've been saying is that it's not a job at all). It seems as we are doing the same thing for the same reason. And that is; we don't have enough money coming in to live our lives the way we want.
> 
> ...





oldfart said:


> I think you need to understand is that a lot of us have done the math and have come to a different conclusion
> 
> As for potential. 400 miles a day at $1.12 is $450 less $150 costs (35 cents a mile) is $300 a day
> 
> ...


The fact that you stated your "cost" was 0.35 per mile proves you have not "done the math" and this is the point you have been in denial of this entire thread.

But, hey, I have beat this dead horse with you enough. I am going to enjoy my time doing other things while I wait for rides. 
Cheers


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The fact that you stated your "cost" was 0.35 per mile proves you have not "done the math" and this is the point you have been in denial of this entire thread.
> 
> But, hey, I have beat this dead horse with you enough. I am going to enjoy my time doing other things while I wait for rides.
> Cheers


I have considered all my costs and come to 35 cents Perhaps your costs have been more or less

We might both be right or perhaps both be wrong

Either way
It's ok if we agree to disagree. I stand by my numbers


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Bwahahahahhahaa.
> 
> I love my life.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the jobs you are applying for don't require much written input from you...


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Hopefully the jobs you are applying for don't require much written input from you...


Because my eloquence is palpable?


----------

